
Beware of Stephen J. Gould (2007) - kevbin
http://lesswrong.com/lw/kv/beware_of_stephen_j_gould/
======
kevbin
See also: Fraud in the Imputation of Fraud: The Mis-measure of Stephen Jay
Gould, 04 October 2012

[https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-folly-
fools/201210/...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-folly-
fools/201210/fraud-in-the-imputation-fraud)

